# Indian Lake Saugeye



## arlee13

Anyone having any luck catching saugeye. Was there 2 weeks ago and we caught 3 keeper saugeye. Fishing was slow, fall bite had not started yet when we were there talked to some other fishermen and they told us that when the cold weather hits fishing should start picking up.


----------



## fishslim

still very slow water trmps were finally under 60 last night. conditions were right last night. but very slow all over lake still. getting close. middsy been best bite still


----------



## Saugeyefisher

fishslim said:


> still very slow water trmps were finally under 60 last night. conditions were right last night. but very slow all over lake still. getting close. middsy been best bite still


Mid-day has been best at suckeye as well. About a month ago,it was a short morning bite. But for some reason during thst lastwarm up it was more a mid-morning thing. Lol weird fish. Any other a year a warm up like that would completly shutem down in october until it cooled off again. Curious to see what the cooler temps bring this week.


----------



## All Thumbs

was there on sat (21st) people at dream bridge was catching them on vibe's


----------



## Troy Dave

That bite must have started later in the morning. I was there from daylight till about 8:30 and saw only two caught on jig and minnow. Picked up 10 at moundwood early afternoon but all were 14 7/8 inch. That was the only fish I caught all day after trying several spots. Went up late Tues afternoon and caught two right at dark on a stickbait off west bank. I They both made 15 but I did not want to clean any that night.


----------



## Troy Dave

I was hoping today would be the day things really turned on, but.... I got out of bed at 5:30am and saw the rain and temperature setting at 34, looked at the radar and went back to bed. What can I say, I wimped out. My wife says I'm getting soft in my older age. I don't mind fishing in the cold and some rain after I get there in the morning but I hate it when everything in the boat is soaked before I even start.
I did try Oldfield and Moundwood last evening but no luck. Not many fishing and only saw 4 saugs. caught. Gave up around 7:30. There was no current and could not see any shad


----------



## stacie corrigan

Can't wait to get to Indian!


----------



## All Thumbs

western walleye club had day 1 of their championship tournament there today - 13 teams - 10 teams max turn in of 6 fish - 1 team with 5 fish - 2 teams with 0 - i guess they are biting now


----------



## quackpot

I got four at paradise point Sunday. The bite was mixed between slamming the minnow and barely moving the rod tip. I didn’t see a limit, most people had three to five.


----------



## fishslim

there in full winter feed wster got to low 50's turned on like a light switch. Monday in the strong wind I hit 5 spots all around the lake. fish were at all of them feeding in the current. hitting blade baits and big joshy 2.75 glow perch an silktruese. many shorts but many keepers some up to 26"


----------



## jray

fishslim said:


> there in full winter feed wster got to low 50's turned on like a light switch. Monday in the strong wind I hit 5 spots all around the lake. fish were at all of them feeding in the current. hitting blade baits and big joshy 2.75 glow perch an silktruese. many shorts but many keepers some up to 26"


You better save some for me I'm heading that way tomorrow night if I can manage to keep my truck from pulling over at that beautiful clear deep water with the full moon shining on it


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

jray said:


> You better save some for me I'm heading that way tomorrow night if I can manage to keep my truck from pulling over at that beautiful clear deep water with the full moon shining on it


i am also thinking of leaving the deep water and heading that way tomorrow night. sounds like a party. never fished that lake so we will see.


----------



## Shinji

Fished there today and Tuesday from 11-4:30. Not a single saugeye to show for it. I saw a fish or two caught by others around me but not everyone. I'll wait till dusk to try again. They're there but few and far between during daylight hours.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Shinji said:


> Fished there today and Tuesday from 11-4:30. Not a single saugeye to show for it. I saw a fish or two caught by others around me but not everyone. I'll wait till dusk to try again. They're there but few and far between during daylight hours.


Something just turned em off a little today. Day bite will be back.

Troy really nice fish!


----------



## RMK

anybody willing to share size and color of vibe/blade bait to a beginner?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

RMK said:


> anybody willing to share size and color of vibe/blade bait to a beginner?


I like 3/16 in any color.... i like clown,whit/chart,orange/black firetiger....


----------



## RMK

thank you! really hoping to catch them on big joshys but figured i better have a back up plan


----------



## Saugeyefisher

RMK said:


> thank you! really hoping to catch them on big joshys but figured i better have a back up plan


Imo blade baits are a MUST HAVE oct-nov bait for saugeye. Especially the day time bite.
I havnt tossed many soft plastics the last month,but the ladt few trips ive seen a lot of bright orange twisters an solar flare joshys tied on.....


----------



## dcool

Fished yesterday from daylight till about two. Threw blades and joshys early with no luck. Started using minnows on bottom and caught 4 nice fish in a short time. Lost one at my feet and missed quite a few good bites They are feeding, you just have to be there at the right time. Oh yea the catfish were feeding also, caught 3 really nice channels. Was by myself until i caught the second eye, then i had people fishing almost on top of me. Just figured out how to post pics on my mac.


----------



## Jeff Owen

Heading up Saturday morning to look for saugeye first and then crappie if I can't get on saugeye. Takin my dad. It's our first time jigging for saugeye...hope they are still hungry and we can figure it out!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

Any good reports from last night (Friday)? Buddy and I made the hour+ drive and fished it for the 1st time from from about 730-1130. Fished several community holes and several spots off the beaten. Never found the eyes. Really only saw one short fish caught. Just wondering if it was me fishing the wrong spots or if they were off last night.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Bleeding Minnow said:


> Any good reports from last night (Friday)? Buddy and I made the hour+ drive and fished it for the 1st time from from about 730-1130. Fished several community holes and several spots off the beaten. Never found the eyes. Really only saw one short fish caught. Just wondering if it was me fishing the wrong spots or if they were off last night.


Duudde that drive SUCKS without fish to bring home!!!!! Im guessing skow nite.


----------



## jray

That was a funky wind. We worked our butts off. There was one spot that was packed when we got there at dusk. I told my buddy we could go back there on the late night shift and get them. Tried 6 spots and had one short and 2 20 inchers. Circled back at midnight and fished that spot all by ourselves and limited in 20 minutes. Craziest jerk bait bite I've ever seen. Fast short twitches I was fishing a sinking jerk but never paused enough to matter. They were hitting so hard it pulled drag on the hit. So close to the surface we saw a few of them hit. Going back over tonight hopefully completely opposite wind should have more options. Seriously though it wasn't you we had a four hour wasted day with 20 minutes of fury right at the end messed up bite.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

Saugeyefisher said:


> Duudde that drive SUCKS without fish to bring home!!!!! Im guessing skow nite.


Yes but didn’t expect to walk up on a limit although would have been nice lol. Definitely more of a scouting trip to see how certain spots set up with wind. current and depth. Probably do the 5 minute drive to Alum next few days and then maybe try to get back out West next weekend.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow

jray said:


> That was a funky wind. We worked our butts off. There was one spot that was packed when we got there at dusk. I told my buddy we could go back there on the late night shift and get them. Tried 6 spots and had one short and 2 20 inchers. Circled back at midnight and fished that spot all by ourselves and limited in 20 minutes. Craziest jerk bait bite I've ever seen. Fast short twitches I was fishing a sinking jerk but never paused enough to matter. They were hitting so hard it pulled drag on the hit. So close to the surface we saw a few of them hit. Going back over tonight hopefully completely opposite wind should have more options. Seriously though it wasn't you we had a four hour wasted day with 20 minutes of fury right at the end messed up bite.


Nicely done! I missed the dusk bite (was hoping to get over there but wife late getting home) and left just before midnight to get home by 1. I bet our paths crossed. Seemed like a caravan of vehicles driving around from spot to spot looking for action. I was set up somewhere I thought was money at 11 but only one small bump on a swim. Never felt a jerk bite al night.


----------



## Jeff Owen

No saugeye for us. Seemed slow for everyone I talked to. Bluegill were biting and saw one guy hammering crappie.


----------



## fishforlife

Jeff Owen said:


> No saugeye for us. Seemed slow for everyone I talked to. Bluegill were biting and saw one guy hammering crappie.


was the crappie a bobber bit? found some on wood and lifts


----------



## Jeff Owen

fishforlife said:


> was the crappie a bobber bit? found some on wood and lifts


Crappie were on edges of pads near deeper water in channels of Blackhawk and Lucy's


----------



## Saugeyefisher

jray said:


> That was a funky wind. We worked our butts off. There was one spot that was packed when we got there at dusk. I told my buddy we could go back there on the late night shift and get them. Tried 6 spots and had one short and 2 20 inchers. Circled back at midnight and fished that spot all by ourselves and limited in 20 minutes. Craziest jerk bait bite I've ever seen. Fast short twitches I was fishing a sinking jerk but never paused enough to matter. They were hitting so hard it pulled drag on the hit. So close to the surface we saw a few of them hit. Going back over tonight hopefully completely opposite wind should have more options. Seriously though it wasn't you we had a four hour wasted day with 20 minutes of fury right at the end messed up bite.



We started at a pretty crowded spot yesterday to. Its hilarous,i told my friend the same,lets stop back on are way home an itll be empty but the fish will be eating still (to many shad for them no to be this time of year)... but i picked off 2 at each of the two other stops we hit. Then back to original spot. The shad had come to the surface an it was game on. I just waited till i herd a boil casted a xr8 just past it,would twitch it through an get absolutly blasted. The 16"ers where pulling a few ft of drag before giving up... 
I got fish earlier on everything a vibe,a silktruece joshy,an a limecrush super rouge,last spot i downsized to a orange xr8. 
I brought home 6 from 15-1/2-19".... 
My minnow fishing buddy didnt do so well... 
My better fish though def came from less crowded/fished areas. But my number came from an area thats been busy during the day.


----------



## dustin

Just getting into the jerkbait bite and see most use rogues. What style do most guys use; elite 8, rattling / suspending, super rogue, or floating?

Looking to pick up a few and hit Indian this week.


----------



## Mike Hartley

Suspending rattling and elite 8 also perfect 10s on occasion. Remember to get suspend strips or dots and tune them so they suspend and don't float up or sink. I also take off the front split ring, it helps tune them sometimes. Good luck out there!


----------



## reyangelo

Bleeding Minnow said:


> Yes but didn’t expect to walk up on a limit although would have been nice lol. Definitely more of a scouting trip to see how certain spots set up with wind. current and depth. Probably do the 5 minute drive to Alum next few days and then maybe try to get back out West next weekend.


Alum does have them getting more active as the steady cold remains. I limited a few weeks back on a north rip rap when it was getting cold (night temps 40's or below) - been finding them at three spots. But the warm weather came back and just as easily turned them; same spots only mainly catching bass.

I found the fish yesterday in the shallow lakes; watched the crowded areas and drove on to other spots (i can deal with a few other people there, but if it's crowded I'd rather just try somewhere else). One hole I had to myself (a three way channel); center of it the Saugeyes were active until a boat passing-by decided to park itself right on top of the hole. I couldn't cast anywhere as the boat just remained there...lol. I already had my Saugeyes from a previous spot (this was more a scouting check) so I just packed up and left. Good to see others making the drive got limits.

On Alum if the temps hold (next several days show night lows from 35 to 26F) I may go back to the deep lakes this weekend or the next; the eyes should be coming back plus I've seen shad all over there bigger than the J5's. Goodluck.


----------



## dcool

How much will the big storms on Sunday affect the saugeye fishing for this week?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

dcool said:


> How much will the big storms on Sunday affect the saugeye fishing for this week?


Go get some!!!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman

anyone get a look at the lake today? Guessing a bit too much rain to fish it tonight?


----------



## dcool

Saugeyefisher said:


> Go get some!!!


Just asked a simple question.


----------



## RMK

dcool said:


> Just asked a simple question.


I think it was more of an encouraging remark. As in they are biting and you should go


----------



## Saugeyefisher

dcool said:


> Just asked a simple question.


An i gave a simple answer. Go get some,as in it should do more good then bad. Sorry ill try this way.


Yes in my humble opinion the bite should get better after these storms from last nite.....


----------



## CHOPIQ

Headed to Indian on Thursday, how muddy is the water? Going to go either way, just want to know what to expect when I get there.


----------



## carp

Not muddy, stained as Indian usually is. Moundwood is a little muddier, as to be expected.


----------



## fishslim

Well I will let you know I fished it for 4 hours yesterday evening moundwood is mud very muddy it is going to clear as it does quickly so it will be stained in the next day or so Blackhawk had mud water coming into it but a lot of that area was still murky to Stained lot of the main Lake Lakeview South Bank Westbank Oldfield all decent water north side of the lake North Fork Muddy, Barnes has muddy water coming into the lake but that will clear quickly so there is stained muddy and very nice moderate clean water throughout the lake you're just going to have to move around to find your places you want to fish. Took me 3 hours to get six fish first hour I drove around looking at where I wanted to fish it was a very slow bite especially when the East Wind kicked in should get better as the days go on the cooler temperatures things will wake back up.


----------

